# Verzweifle an JSTL



## OSteNfanT (15. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst einmal: Ich finde JSTL von der Idee her wirklich schön und würde es gern für ein Studiums-Projekt verwenden, aber es gibt da ein paar Haken, die mich jetzt nach mehreren Tagen des Stillstands echt verzweifeln lassen.

Ich baue einen Bookshop und habe dazu einen Katalog mit einer ArrayList namens alleBuecher, die ich in der Session zwischenlagere. Dann möchte ich die darin enthaltenen Bücher des Typs Buch in einer Tabelle darstellen.

Folgendermaßen versuche ich das (die Tabelle ist nicht mit dabei, habe zum Testen mal nur versucht, die ISBN anzuzeigen...

<c:set var="alleBuecher" value="${sessionScope.alleBuecher}"/>

<c:forEach items="${alleBuecher}" var="buch">
	<cut value="${buch.isbn}"/>
</c:forEach>

Dargestellt wird gar nix. Warum nicht? Die Klasse Buch soll doch nach allen Anleitungen, die ich gefunden habe, implizit bekannt sein. Ich kriege nicht mal ne Fehlermeldung.

Was mache ich falsch?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe,
Stefan

Nachtrag: Brauche keine Hilfe mehr, habe es mit Gebastel hingekriegt, die Variablen meiner Klasse Buch lassen sich bloß etwas merkwürdig ansprechen, wenn ich statt isbn ISBN nehme funktioniert´s. Sind halt manchmal doch die kleinen Sachen... Vielen Dank trotzdem, ich stoße bestimmt bald auf das nächste Problem ;-)


----------



## gl4diac (16. Apr 2008)

Moin,

das Problem hab ich auch. Bei mir werden nicht mal expressions verarbeitet.

Folgender code:



```
<%@ taglib prefix="c" uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core" %>

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>Testseite</title>
</head>

<body>

<c:set var="bla" value="test" />

<c:out value="${bla}"/>

</body>
</html>
```

Liefert bei mir beispielsweise nur ${bla} als Ausgabe. Fehler werden nicht ausgegeben. 

Hab die jstl.jar und standard.jar in meinem lib Verzeichnis der webapp hinterlegt.

Jmd. ne Idee?

Gruß,

gl4diac


----------



## Terminator (16. Apr 2008)

> Ich finde JSTL von der Idee her wirklich schön

Find das irgendwie schon veraltet.
In den neuen Projekten mit JSF kann ich nahezu voll darauf verzichten. 
Irgendwie baut man damit immer irgend ein LogikGeflicke in die Pages rein.


> Liefert bei mir beispielsweise nur ${bla} als Ausgabe. Fehler werden nicht ausgegeben.

Klingt als wenn die tld Dateien fehlen


----------

